# Next AC Game Announced



## Smash Genesis (Apr 1, 2010)

*removed*


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 1, 2010)

Before you click it, press the "quote" button and see the truth.

Save your window by pressing F11.


----------



## Josh (Apr 1, 2010)

Seriously..


----------



## Yokie (Apr 1, 2010)

It would be really strange if it wasn't a joke.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Apr 1, 2010)

**** you


----------



## JCnator (Apr 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">It's not surprising that it's yet another April's Fool joke. I sensed it before I clicked on it. My mind begin to detect those attempts.</div>

Har har har! It could be a good idea to include this song into K.K. Slider's songs. Or Resetti could mimic that upon the next reset.

Now, I would laugh!


----------



## Gethsamane (Apr 1, 2010)

Obvious and un-funny April Fools joke is not original.

I still sang along, though.


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks awesome! It's great they made the city bigger, because like, how was that a city before? It was smaller than your town. And also awesome how they made the Mii Masks proportionate.


----------



## OJ. (Apr 1, 2010)

When I saw the title I got excited, but I read some replies and decided not to click.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 1, 2010)

Too predictable.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 1, 2010)

I knew it was fake before I saw it.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 1, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> When I saw the title I got excited, but I read some replies and decided not to click.


 :r  Same here.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 1, 2010)

My internet security saved me.

It told me there was a virus on it.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Too predictable.


I figured as much.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 1, 2010)

Stupid *censored.3.0*ing *censored.7.2*.


----------



## kenziegirl (Apr 1, 2010)

I got scared and thought a hacker was on my computer!


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2010)

That was fun. I wish I could fall for it again.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Apr 2, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> My internet security saved me.
> 
> It told me there was a virus on it.


 it does!?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2010)

Well that took me about an hour to get rid of....i kept re starting, but firefox would re-load my last session....


----------



## Jasonnman (Apr 2, 2010)

thank you google chrome and norton for stopping this virus on my computer!.....dude thats not cool


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2010)

Whoa whoa, Virus? Isn't that against the rules?

# Prohibited Content
Users may not post, upload, link to, or e-mail any content that contains, promotes, instructs about, or provides prohibited content of the like listed below:

    *
    * Content that infringes upon any rights (including, but not limited to, copyrights and trademarks)
    * Abusive, threatening, defamatory, racist, or obscene content
    * *Viruses or any other harmful computer software*
    * False Information or libel
    * Spam, chain letters, or Pyramid schemes
    * Gambling or Illicit drugs
    * Terrorism
    * Hacking or cheating for internet/online games
    * Warez, Roms, CD-Keys, Cracks, Passwords, or Serial Numbers
    * Pornography, nudity, or sexual material of any kind
    * Excessive profanity
    * Invasive of privacy or impersonation of any person/entity
    * Hacking materials or information.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 2, 2010)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> **** you


Take a joke,you're like acting like a little kid.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 2, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, seeing as it is a virus, it's hardly a fun little joke.


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 2, 2010)

The virus makes the lyrics pop up at random times, but it automatically deletes itself after a while.


----------

